# الطرق الصحيحة لكي تصبغي شعرك بنفسك,,,هنااا



## @CATHOLIC@ (21 يوليو 2007)

*هذا الموضوع تم طبعة من كتبي الخاصة وترجمته لكم
رجاءً عدم نقل مواضيعي وتعبي لمنتدى ثاني رجاءً*


*مرحبا بنا 
اقدم لكم موضوع كيفية صبغ شعرك بنفسك هنا في هذا الموضوع
وهو عبارة عن شرح بسيط مع الصور لكي تفهمي وتستفيدي منها,,


طبعاً هذا النوع من المواضيع يتبع للشعر الذي يصبغ
لاول مرة نبدء من الامام لكي يغطي الشعر الابيض بسرعة
ولا نبدء بالصبغ من الخلف والسبب الخلف يصبغ بسرعة
قوية لكن الشعر من الامام محتاج وقت لكي يتغير لونه

كما قلت لكم هذا الموضوع لمن لم يصبغ شعرة من قبل 
اصبغي فقط من بداية الشعر الى حوالي تقريبا توقفي اربع اصابع
والسبب لانو الجدور تاخذ الصبغة بسرعة اتمنى فهمتي عليه

اتبعي كما يلي لكي تتعلمي,,,,,,,,,,,,


طبعا نغطي نفسنا بشىء لكي لا نلوث انفسنا
ونبدء من الجزء الامامي كما في الاشكال التالية ويجب وضع شىء على بشرتنا
لكي لا تلوث من الصبغة ويجب صبغ حوالي اربع اصابع والسبب كما قلت من قبل
لانو الجذور من شعرك تاخذ الصبغة اسرع تفاعلها سريع اختي







ابدئي من الامام وحاولي تقسم شعرك الى قسمين كما في الصورة
تبقى الصبغة في الشعر حوالي بين 25-30 دقيقة
























*​

*يتبع*​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الطرق الصحيحة لكي تصبغي شعرك بنفسك,,,هنااا*

*والان نبدء من الخلف وكما في الاشكال التالية تفضلي تابعي

















وبعد الانتهاء من صبغ شعرك من بداية نبتة شعرك الى نصفة يجب انتهاء الباقي
وصبغة ويجب وضع شىء تحت شعرك لكي لا تلوثي ملابسك كما 
في الاشكال التالية الموضحة لكي عزيزتي تبقى الصبغة فيه
حوالي 10 دقايق الى 15 دقيقة ويغسل بالشامبو والكوندشنر







يتبع​*​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الطرق الصحيحة لكي تصبغي شعرك بنفسك,,,هنااا*











وهذا اللون النهائي لكم وهو اللون الكستنائي 








*هذا الموضوع تم طبعة من كتبي الخاصة وترجمته لكم
رجاءً عدم نقل مواضيعي وتعبي لمنتدى ثاني رجاءً*​


----------



## sparrow (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الطرق الصحيحة لكي تصبغي شعرك بنفسك,,,هنااا*

شكرا  لتعب محبتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطرق الصحيحة لكي تصبغي شعرك بنفسك,,,هنااا*

*هلا بيك يا غالي مشكور ردك الطيب عزيزي​*


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطرق الصحيحة لكي تصبغي شعرك بنفسك,,,هنااا*

شكراااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل

دا يا@CATHOLIC@​


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطرق الصحيحة لكي تصبغي شعرك بنفسك,,,هنااا*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل يا كاتوليك


----------



## christin (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطرق الصحيحة لكي تصبغي شعرك بنفسك,,,هنااا*

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## lousa188114 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطرق الصحيحة لكي تصبغي شعرك بنفسك,,,هنااا*

شكرا @catholic@ علي موضوعك الجميل وعلي تعبك 
وربنا يباركك


----------

